# Hormones and such...



## partyofsix (Jun 19, 2013)

I am finally home from the hospital after the infection from my tt. I think the best part being home was to be able to shower! But, when I washed my hair I had about three palm fuels of hair come out. As I was rinsing my hIr, I was just watching it fall out on it's own. Is this normal? I am on 100 mcg's of synthroid and go back Monday to have ny levels checked.

Also, I have been an emotional mess! I cried yesterday at a FB post my little cousin posted because it was a picture from her mom - my cousin. I just about started crying watching Good Luck Charlie with my girls. This will stabilize, right?

Now that the imminent danger from my infection is gone, I am a hot mess! :sad0049:

Pam


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's normal. The whole hormonal upheaval thing just causes your body to do funky things, including dump hair.

It'll be weird for a bit, but hang in there...it gets better! I'm glad to hear you are home!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your body took a jolt - not only from your TT but also from the infection. If it had been a few days since you washed your hair I think it's not unusual for alot of hair falling out after what you have been through.


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness! So sorry to hear that you have been through so much, but I'm glad to hear you we home again. I hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

So very normal! I cried about everything and nothing for 2 weeks after surgery. The next week was better. Now, at 6 weeks post TT, I feel completely back to normal emotionally.

I think the hair loss is normal after the stress and trauma our bodies have been through!

Hope you feel better very soon. Big hugs!


----------

